# Uber wants to connect drivers with the worst and cheapest jobs



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber wants the Govt to subsidise rides for pax to and from trains stations. So here is how Im guessing it will work. The govt pays for part of the fare, Uber charges the Pax the usual fare, Uber driver gets paid the same, = Uber collect more money while looking like they are helping people get around.

Not only that, Ive highlighted in red where you would then get the pleasure of taking the most wasted pax for $6 before expenses or unless they drop rates in relation to the subsidy.

What a bunch of c%$^@ Uber are. Welcome to third world exploitation.

_________________________________________________________________

*Uber has proposed the state government help it subside rides to train stations rather then build more commuter carparks*

UBER wants the state government to subsidise rides for commuters going to and from train stations, under a plan being actively considered by the government.

The ride-share giant argues it would encourage train patronage while also reducing the need to expand commuter carparks at significant cost.

Versions of the scheme have already been adopted in the US, such as in Summit, New Jersey, and Pinellas County, Florida.










Transport Minister Andrew Constance yesterday told The Daily Telegraph that he welcomed "working with any providers that can bring convenience to customers and further innovation to the transport network".

"I am particularly interested in improving first-mile last-mile transport options that point-to-point providers may be able to offer," he said.

Uber is keen to test pilot programs in certain locations, pointing to some of the busier suburban stations.

Both Uber and the state government would contribute to the cost of the user's fare.

In a submission to the government, Uber said: "These type of programs are not only cost-effective in comparison with building fixed infrastructure such as commuter parking, they also have the capacity to be expanded over time, accommodating for growth and change in an area.

"This is in contrast to a commuter carpark, where limited parking space will inevitably fill up, thus requiring further infrastructure to be built."

Uber also says the government should consider integrating the service into the Opal card system.

It identified Newtown, Strathfield, Mascot, Bondi Junction and Parramatta as the busiest locations - outside of city stations - in terms of train station drop-offs using the service.

Hurstville, Chatswood, Eastwood, Burwood and Blacktown also make the list.

Uber also pointed to Canberra's government-sponsored Night Rider + Uber service last December for people who caught Night Rider buses, giving them discounted Uber fares for the last stage of their journey home.

The ride-share company's submission was made to a parliamentary inquiry into park-and-ride facilities.

When the inquiry was announced in July, Transport and Infrastructure committee chair Eleni Petinos said: "A key factor to keep Sydney and NSW moving is to encourage the use of public transport, and one of the main ways we can do this is by ensuring that train stations remain accessible and convenient to use."

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...s/news-story/eb117643f7ca7619ecbc1f8341f26779


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Thank you  QLDUberDriver

Here once again, is the Enron angle. We are saving the government money / doing the people a favour / minimising the the cost of public infrastructure / [insert our favourite].
Every dollar that any government puts into Über's coffers is a dollar that should have been spent on public (i.e. belonging to the people) infrastructure that will still be there in 20 or 40 years time, rather than belonging to a company that does not even understand its own industry. It won't be there in 5 years, let alone 50!

You really have to wonder about the gene pool that these politicians are sourced from.

Disgust!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Two accurate and insightful posts above.
Uber wants the Govt to throw money at them?
Refreshing to see that Uber are no longer singling out drivers to subsidise cheap rides & have identified other possible soft targets to exploit for increasing their own cashflow, as cynically (but likely correctly) identified by QUD.
As WIJG correctly points out, this would be public money being diverted from what is long overdue transport infrastructure and confirms my suspicions that Govt's roll over easily on legalising Uber to avoid expenditure on providing better public transport.
As an extension of this, and further to recent forum discussions, expect a lot of disappointed, or no pax from the new Aura/South Caloundra development to the scant Brisbane-bound services.
When Govt's have inflicted increasingly painful "user pays" scenarios on just about everything, especially on essentials like utilities consumption, how can they justify suddenly turning around and subsidising "users" via a tax-avoiding, disreputable off-shore entity?
Mind boggles!!


----------



## drive2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

What we all have missed in this Article is that this is a proposal from fuber and the government is yet to act on it. I have no doubt that this proposal will not pass through at all.

If the government does decide to "Donate" the tax payers money to Uber who until few months was not even GST Registered, they can say good bye in the next elections.

Mass Transportation infrastructure is a basic necessity in any developed country that can never be overlooked or substituted upon by any other means.
It is expensive but it will pay off eventually.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Currently the State Governments or Federal Goverments spend Tens of Billions on Public Transport.

I Checked out https://translink.com.au/ for fares between places on the Sunshine Coast

IN QLD the average Translink/Sun Bus fare is subsidized over $7 - Other regions would be similar
https://publications.qld.gov.au/dat...resource/664bd507-ec79-4d45-b1d1-dfb5a12208da










Currently the QLD govt subsidises 4 TIMES what it cost the passenger for a trip !

Uber know this and a dangling a carrot to Govt Authorities - "we've got the infrasructure/system but we need some help"

Rather than spend BILLIONS upfront on infrasructure for new, or upgraded transport, UBER proposes to send them an invoice every QTR for their services. Govts love it because it helps balance their budgets !

END RESULT:

 PAX GET DOOR-TO-DOOR SERVICE USING UBER

 DRIVERS WEAR OUT THEIR CARS
 GOVT IS HAPPY
 PAX IS HAPPY
 UBER DRIVER IS NOT HAPPY


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

We had a similar arrangement in Canberra during the Christmas-New Year period for passengers of special nightrider bus services to town centres who then used Uber to get from the bus station at the town centre to home.

The passenger obtained a $10 discount on the Uber fare: Uber discounted the fare by $5 (but paid the driver as normal) and the ACT Government contributed $5 towards the cost.

This worked well as far as I know.

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/nigh...ra-to-get-festive-season-uber-savings.120979/.


----------

